# How to Tell if Hunter is Deaf?



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

The title says it all - anyone know how to tell if Hunter has hearing loss. 

We have a vet appointment in a few weeks and I want to be prepared to discuss this issue with the office.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Gee, does he respond when you talk to him? My old girl, Ru is hard of hearing, I know she isn't deaf, but I have to raise my voice for her to hear me. Hunter isn't all that old, but most dogs I have know who are over 12 have some hearing loss...may even go deaf eventually. But most humans I know who are over 85 also have hearing loss. It is normal aging. How old is Hunter?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

this isn't quite what you asked, but I recently visited a friend and they said their their cavalier is going deaf but they couldn't get a vet appt until the next week. Anyhow it turned out she has alot of wax build up but it is deep in the ear canal so he couldn't reach it but prescribed meds that will help. I hope it is something similar with Hunter.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Get behind him so you can see him, about 10-20 feet away and call his name. If he turns around to see where you are, he can hear you. If he acts like he heard you, but has no idea where the sound came from, he's loosing it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tests You Can Do At Home*

Jangle keys, a rattle, or a can of coins
Squeak a toy (be sure that air from the toy doesn't hit the dog - try it behind your back)
Call your dog in a normal voice - try yelling
Clap your hands (you should be far enough away so that he doesn't feel air movement)
Whistle or (if you're musically challenged) blow a whistle
Turn on a vacuum cleaner (be sure it's far enough away from the dog so that the vibrations or airflow don't reach him)
Bang two pots together (be careful of air vibrations reaching your dog)
Ring a bell or have someone ring your telephone or doorbell
These came from this link:


DDEAF FAQ's


The only way to truly test is the BAER test at the vet.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

DDEAF FAQ's

Good web site about deaf dogs. As I thought the BAER test is the only reliable test for deafness in dogs. And interestingly this is the same test administered to new born infants to screen for hearing loss at birth. One thing I found of interest is this passage:

The most common cause of congenital deafness is pigment related. (There is some talk about a recessive gene as well, but most researchers do not believe this is the case.) Some dogs have *white coats*, but still have pigmented skin (Samoyeds, West Highland Terriers, and White German Shepherds fall into this category). Although they have *white fur, they have black noses and eye rims.*

Is this something that has just come on, or have you suspected a hearing deficeit for a while?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, our adoptive maltese Bo was totally deaf & it probably came fromthe kind of Cushings disease he had. We discovered it about a week after we got him---foster home didn't know. It is pretty easy to tell if a dog is totally deaf---it is when they are losing hearing that it isn't so clear. 
A few things gave us clues---he rested his head on my feet when we ate so that he knew when I would move. He responded to light but not sound when we came home---we flicked the light off & on to let him know we were in the house. We blew a dog whistle & all the neighborhood dogs howled & he didn't. When we walked in the neighborhood he totally ignored all sounds---he was very happy! He did respond to smell & sight. We tried doing things behind him---no response. 
Then when they were looking into his developing cancer they also discovered Cushings & the vet agreed that it came most likely from that though we never really knew as we only had him 1 1/2 short years. 
He was very bright---I think the deafness sharpened his other senses. I even taught him sign language & he picked it up very, very quickly. Now we teach Kitzel signs along w/words so that if he ever loses his hearing we will be able to communicate.

We have also had old dogs who have slowly gone deaf, much like an aging grampa. 
Little Hunter is one of my favorites and I sure hope you find out how to help him. He will be in my prayers! Hugs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We have been worried about this for a few months now. He comes when called when he can see us motion for him but when he can't see it he doesn't come. Also, he has not been responding to his name when called by my husband and I have been able to come into the house and put things down without him waking up (which is not normal behavior for him). We did do all those tests (except the dog whistle) and he failed everyone of them so I guess we will try the whistle and see what happens and then bring all of this information to the vet.

We were there in late September and his ears were checked by the assistant vet who rendered his booster and did his anal glands and she said they were very clean. So this time I think I will schedule with the actual vet to have him evaluated.

My poor little old man.......


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

(((hugs)))


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Even if Hunter has some hearing loss, he is familiar with your home and both of you and I feel he will do just fine. It may be as simple as ear wax build up....so keep loving him and let us know how he does at the vet's ofc. We all care and love him so much Erin!!!!:wub:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We are pretty sure that Queso has some hearing loss. She doesn't notice sounds - not even the vacuum cleaner next to her while she is asleep. She's very perceptive of faces, though, and also notices when the TV is on etc. I think she can also feel vibrations, such as when the elevator in our building comes up to our floor.

One suggestion I wanted to share with you is to try calling Hunter with a loud whistle sound (from you, not from a dog whistle). Queso responds to us whistling a lot better than when we speak her name. So we call her using a special whistle sound that she knows is "her name". 

Good luck, Erin. Hunter's lucky to have you


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a telephone consult with a clinic today that would do the BAER testing on Hunter. They said that given his age (10) they would not do the testing as it is very expensive (over $5000) and it doesn't give a detailed report of loss of hearing but just a yes or a no. If he is still in the stages of losing his hearing it would show a yes and that would be a false reading for him. So, they suggested having the vet check his ears for wax and test him based on different sound profiles and leave it at that - but that all signs I report lend them to believe if he hasn't lost it 100% already then he's very close to that point.

It looks like Hunter's hearing loss could be a blessing in disguise for him at this point - he may be the only one getting sleep in a few weeks when his little brother arrives.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My Samantha started losing her hearing about the same age as Hunter. She did just great around the house and in places where she was familiar like the groomed and the vet. If anything, she barked less and was a bit more mellow! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad you see the silver lining to possible hearing loss! 

I think my schnauzer, Annie, is losing her hearing. She has trouble finding me sometimes when we are out in the yard. I call her and she looks the wrong way, or tries to get into the house when I am actually farther out in the yard. 

My only concern is that if she got loose, it might be more dangerous for her. But I do my utmost not to let her get out of the house and yard. She's a homebody anyway.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - I'm so sorry that Hunter's losing his hearing. :huh: I know that my cousin's dog became deaf and I'd keep forgetting and call him but he was really fine and he would look to me for clues and cues. I know he'll do fine with patience and yes, it could be a blessing in disguise for when the baby comes. Hey, maybe Hunter put cotton in his ears in anticipation? :HistericalSmiley:Our neighbor has a baby -- probably about 8 months old -- what a screecher!! Tyler I'm sure wishes he had less hearing. :smpullhair::smstarz:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Our bulldog started losing his hearing as he got older. Someone would knock at the back door, but he ran up to the front. When we would call him, he would look the other way. He did have an ear infection before then, and the vet said that might have contributed. But all in all, he did fine without his hearing. I hope all goes well with both of you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, lots of prayers being sent your way, sweet Boy and Mommy.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amy lost her hearing very slowly,we just had to make sure we kept a close eye on her..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, just a couple of more things to consider:
1. Ask the vet about testing for Cushings---just to be sure, as it can sometimes be a precursor to hearing loss. Bo also had an unusual distribution of fat on his little body but Cushings was not easy to identify for him---finally they did identify it.
2. We had Bo's name tag identify that he was deaf---in the event they get lost---w/our telephone # on it. 
3. If he is deaf be certain you have his attention before trying to communicate something to him---this was our first step in teaching signals. It is amazing how quickly they can pick it up though.
Sending nose licks to our little buddy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I had a telephone consult with a clinic today that would do the BAER testing on Hunter. They said that given his age (10) they would not do the testing as it is very expensive (over $5000) and it doesn't give a detailed report of loss of hearing but just a yes or a no. If he is still in the stages of losing his hearing it would show a yes and that would be a false reading for him. So, they suggested having the vet check his ears for wax and test him based on different sound profiles and leave it at that - but that all signs I report lend them to believe if he hasn't lost it 100% already then he's very close to that point.
> 
> It looks like Hunter's hearing loss could be a blessing in disguise for him at this point - he may be the only one getting sleep in a few weeks when his little brother arrives.


As much as you and all of us hate the idea of Hunter losing his hearing, you really are right that there is an upside. Not only will Hunter be getting a good night's sleep when my little SM nephew is born :wub:, but he will be less likely to bark at noises and wake his little brother up. I have a customer who has a completely deaf Maltese and she knows hand signals for all her basic obedience commands and to get her attention when she's not looking at her, she'll stomp on the floor to make a vibration for her to feel and that gets her attention. I remember a few months back there was a wonderful article in the WDJ about a trainer who has a deaf dog and it was full of really good ideas. Wish I could remember them now. Wish I knew if I kept that issue...and if I did where the heck I put it. Can't find a thing right now. :huh:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My first home bred Lhasa champion began to seriously lose his hearing at around 10. First he began reacting to the clothes dryer which had never been of concern to him in the past and then he began barking during thunderstorms. Again, no precious problem with thunderstorms. Somehow, I believe that the dryer and thunderstorms were the only 2 things he could truly hear. But he seemed happy and lived to be 16. By age 12, however, he seemed to be totally deaf.

I also once had a Lhasa that was injured at birth and was completely deaf her entire life. She was very smart about compensating for her handicap. She would sleep touching the door so that she would know when you came in. We were also able to teach her sign language type commands. She was smart enough to turn her back on you if she didn't want to "listen" to you hand gestures. 

The real problem with deafness is making certain that the fluff is never in a dangerous situation where you would need to call him -- i.e., traffic, swimming pool, etc. as he would not be able to hear you.

Erin -- I'm sorry for Hunter's hearing loss, but it's not all that abnormal.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My friend Sandi is a trainer and last year worked with a sheltie who was deaf AND blind. They taught her basic obedience using touch and vibration. One stomp meant down/stay, two stomps meant come, touch the head meant sit, etc.

With a deaf dog, you can rely exclusively on the hand signals and if you need to get his attention, stomp your foot so he can feel the vibration.

Give that little sweetie kisses from the girls!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is seeing his vet today just to make sure there is nothing wrong with his ears. They are also going to do a blood work-up. Thanks for all the encouragement - and tips!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter is seeing his vet today just to make sure there is nothing wrong with his ears. They are also going to do a blood work-up. Thanks for all the encouragement - and tips!


Erin, hugs and prayers for you and dear Hunter :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Erin, sorry about little Hunter's loss of hearing.. here's a link for some info on how to 'help". Might be good to do some of the signals ( especially the 'basics" ,along with speaking, if he does have some hearing still.

How to Live with a Deaf Dog - Page 1

Also here's an article from Whole dog Journal:

Training the Hearing Impaired Dog Is Not Difficult - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Erin, Chase is deaf! He relies on Ozzy to tell him when he should bark!!!! He knows sign language and is as happy as could be!!! Ozzy tells him when something is happening and he watches us for signs.....his name is a "C"... I love you is our hand on our chest (heart). Go out side is a sign, sit, dinner, bed etc. Happy guy and full of fun!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Erin, I am so behind on threads and am just now seeing this. How's our little Hunter doing? What did the vet have to say?


----------

